# Audit Sheets E/M



## cmink (Oct 4, 2011)

I am looking for some examples of audit sheets for chart audits.  E/M mostly but any would be appreciated. 

Thanks


----------



## mattinglyn (Oct 4, 2011)

*audit sheets*

email or fax... i will send you copies of what i have,
Debbie mattingly


----------



## cmink (Oct 6, 2011)

Email is great.

colette.mink@ky.gov


Thank you


----------



## knimmer (Oct 10, 2011)

*E&M audit sheets*

Colette, could you email your sample copy to me too please at kanimm@bellin.org.

Thank you.


----------



## sopbs (Oct 10, 2011)

Could you please email to me also sopbs45133@yahoo.com  Thanks


----------



## Biller385 (Oct 10, 2011)

Could you email me also beautycat09@aol.com, thanks


----------



## tammyld (Oct 11, 2011)

Would love to have a copy of these also--- please email me at tdavi6@lsuhsc.edu
Thanks so much


----------



## penguins11 (Oct 11, 2011)

I would also very much appreciate a copy of what you have, kkemick@tri-state-neurosurg.com.


----------



## ReginaR (Oct 11, 2011)

If you would be so kind as to email me a copy too.  we are trying to simplify the E/M coding for the physician and I think these sheets would be of benefit to us. Thank you..

billing_tfho@optonline.net.

thank you
Regina


----------



## Wanda D New (Oct 11, 2011)

*Coding and Billing*

Camn please also send me some examples of your auditing worksheets. Thank You so much.


----------



## Wanda D New (Oct 11, 2011)

*coding and billing*

My email is wanda.new@longstreetclinic.com


----------



## rosie776 (Oct 17, 2011)

*Audit Sheets*



mattinglyn said:


> email or fax... i will send you copies of what i have,
> Debbie mattingly



Hi Debbie,
I'm sure you've been overwhelmed by the response for request of the audit sheet you have. If you don't mind could you please e-mail me one as well? I would greatly appreciate it!

Thanks,
Roseannerhennebury@idealhealthcaresolutions.com


----------



## todd5400 (Oct 18, 2011)

I would appreciate a the audit sheets being e-mailed to me also.  Thanks you so much.

m.todd@nscmd.com


----------



## Teresa Lee (Oct 19, 2011)

I would also appreciate a copy sent to Kastlyns@gmail.com


----------



## Cherish79 (Oct 20, 2011)

If you are from Florida, First Coast has an E/M auditing sheet on their website that gives you both 1995 and 1997 guidelines and you can compare both.

http://medicare.fcso.com/EM/165590.asp


----------



## admiller04@gmail.com (Nov 12, 2011)

*Audit Sheets*

Would you please email me your audit sheet, please? Thanks

admiller04@gmail.com


----------



## breid6775 (Nov 14, 2011)

Could you please email me as well, I would love to have a copy thank you so much
blevy1908@yahoo.com

Betty


----------

